# What's the name of this fish? (photos attached)



## M.A. Mir (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello, everyone

I have just recently started my fresh water aquarium, and I purchased this fish the other day. However, I have no idea concerning its name so I can't look up info related to its needs and characteristics. It's around 8cm (3 inchs) long and notice the tail's specific shape (upper part smaller than lower one.)

Thanks!

P.S: the eyes aren't actually red, crappy camera, gives even fish a red-eye.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Paroon shark or iridescent shark. Not worth keeping unless you have a large tank preferably 300 gallons since most species reach 3 feet or more. 

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a Pangasius catfish.

Unfortunately they grow to approx 4ft long and aren't suitable for even the largest of home aquarium. You'll have to rehome him pretty soon. ASAP possibly depending on your tank size.

We are all guilty of buying fish without any research done on them first, but unfortunately the outcome of this can often be as it has been here.

*edit* Lupin answered while I was typing. Just to clarify, Pangasius catfish is the same as Iridescant shark.


----------



## M.A. Mir (Dec 3, 2007)

WOAH! I had no idea it can get so big! I'm upgrading to a bigger aquarium soon, I only have 2 goldfish and a Beta right now, and this fish is VERY scared of them, it's always avoiding them and barely eating. Got a couple of Tiger Barbs but they died instantly, same day.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bring it back to the store. They have no business selling these for home aquaria.

Here's the fishbase record: http://fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=14154

That's an adult the guy is holding in the picture.

130 cm = 4' 4" - That's how big they get
What's more, they are very skittish when juvenile and easily injure themselves dashing into the sides of the tank when startled. Furthermore, they are a schooling fish when young, and even less than you have the wherewithal to house one of them can you house six or a dozen (Unless you feel like converting your indoor heated olympic sized swimming pool.)


----------

